# ADA step-by-step by ADG Vibe



## George Farmer (31 May 2011)

A lovely production.


----------



## JEK (31 May 2011)

Nice! The new ADA tanks are incredibly clear, there's almost no blue/green tint.   
I don't understand why they don't use E. parvula in the foreground instead of letting the E. acicularis spread..?


----------



## Sonnyarba (31 May 2011)

Great video  

What kind of glass is this   I have Optiwhite which isn't clear like this  :?


----------



## JEK (31 May 2011)

Sonnyarba said:
			
		

> Great video
> 
> What kind of glass is this   I have Optiwhite which isn't clear like this  :?



I think ADA use opti-white glass with even lower iron-content than "normal" opti-white.


----------



## Sonnyarba (31 May 2011)

JEK said:
			
		

> Sonnyarba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There must be some kind of trick


----------



## Joecoral (31 May 2011)

Looks great, although I'm not a fan of the stand...


----------



## viktorlantos (31 May 2011)

ADA switched the production on their tanks a year ago or so. With the change the tank parameters changed too, but they found a solution with the new provider, where the glass is now more transparent on the edges. Kind of light grey or so.

Whoever is still unhappy with this, the Cube Garden Superior is still there as an option for geek style:
http://glassbox-design.com/2011/ada-cub ... -superior/
 

Amazing video, lovely setup.   We also ordered this set and i can't wait to see this lovely piece in person.  

The trick is to leave the foreground empty and use acicularis and not parvula is kind of an ADA style. I do not think i ever seen parvula in their tanks.


----------



## Garuf (31 May 2011)

It's nice and everything but those clear stands are horrible, and that backpack co2 kit... That's a bit of a wrong turn in my opinion. 

Nice scape and nice video though.


----------



## bigmatt (1 Jun 2011)

I disagree - i think the stand looks amazing - especially when put in context with that amazing filter - love the industrial look.  However i do agree with Garuf that the CO2 set looks like a massive carbuncle on the side of the tank! 
Just as an idea - how much is all that kit worth?
M


----------



## Bobtastic (1 Jun 2011)

Nice find. Subscribed! I'll be looking out for the next exciting installment!

I like the look for the stand, but it's totally impractical! You'd have to be completely OCD to keep it looking good. Altho I like the "look" of the hand-on-the-side Co2 set, I don't really see the point in having that lovely big cabinet and then handing stuff off the side of the tank.


----------



## viktorlantos (1 Jun 2011)

Ideal would be to have the ADA CO2 tower next to the stand. 
http://www.adana.co.jp/en/products/na_c ... co2system/

This nano set is not for this tank really. Then the CO2 tower would match with the Super Jet filter in look and style..... But the cost.... only the CO2 tower would cost a fortune.

However the full set is like a dream setup. Very stylish and sleek look. Love it! The stand is awesome too. I had the maintenance stand ealrier which use the same material and similar look. Looked really good.


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Jun 2011)

wow! thats is one swish setup and video!  Agree with the co2 but as viktor says the co2 tower would be mega $$$


----------



## Bobtastic (1 Jun 2011)

I would have thought that ADA would have designed their Co2 towers to fit inside their cabinets...


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Jun 2011)

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> I would have thought that ADA would have designed their Co2 towers to fit inside their cabinets...


they do - http://www.adana.co.jp/en/products/na_co2/large_co2system/ = $$$$


----------



## NeilW (1 Jun 2011)

Incredible setup. That would be the finishing touch to any Modernist building. Can't really imagine it in the chintz and three-piece suite living room of most brits though  

Be interesting to see if anyone actually uses that kind of mega-ultimate ADA rig that isn't a retailer. I've yet to come across anything like that setup  on any forum or blog in anyones house. One day when I'm a millionaire...


----------



## George Farmer (1 Jun 2011)

NeilW said:
			
		

> Be interesting to see if anyone actually uses that kind of mega-ultimate ADA rig that isn't a retailer.


There's likely a fair few.  I would guess they would also employ someone to maintain for them, so they aren't 'real' hobbyists/enthusiasts themselves, and are therefore unlikely to bother with forums etc.

Most fishkeepers with the level of 'disposable' income to spend on a full ADA system are into reefs.

I calculated a full 90x45x45cm with absolutely everything ADA would cost approx. £5,000, in the UK.


----------



## andyh (2 Jun 2011)

for anybody so inclined, you can follow ADG vibe on facebook, its a good one to read


----------



## Dave Spencer (3 Jun 2011)

Thanks, George. I am starting to feel a little inspired again. I just wish I had the time to redo my two tanks.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2011)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Thanks, George. I am starting to feel a little inspired again.


Good to hear mate.


----------



## Bobtastic (17 Jun 2011)

I subscribed to the ADG Vibe "channel" and got an email to say that part2 was available! But when I clicked on the like it says the video has been removed by the user...


----------



## Bobtastic (17 Jun 2011)

ADA Products How-To Series, episode 2


----------



## flyingfish (20 Jun 2011)

Would love to watch a ten minute complete video of this!


----------



## greenink (20 Jun 2011)

Does make you realise how helpful tutorial videos are. Maybe there should be a section on UKAPS of them...


----------



## flyingfish (24 Jun 2011)

VERY good idea Mike!


----------



## Ern (24 Jun 2011)

mikeappleby said:
			
		

> Does make you realise how helpful tutorial videos are. Maybe there should be a section on UKAPS of them...



That would b great, for beginners just like me


----------



## Vito (10 Jul 2011)

Do ADA tanks not use heaters? I never seem to see them...  :?:


----------



## Westyggx (10 Jul 2011)

How have I not heard about o-cats before? Very nice video will be keeping an eye on this for updates!


----------



## flygja (11 Jul 2011)

I think they meant Otocinclus.. a kinda catfish.


----------



## Westyggx (11 Jul 2011)

flygja said:
			
		

> I think they meant Otocinclus.. a kinda catfish.



Ah ottos?! Got several of them, couldn't work it out that is was them from the video on the iPhone.


----------



## GreenNeedle (12 Jul 2011)

NeilW said:
			
		

> Incredible setup. That would be the finishing touch to any Modernist building. Can't really imagine it in the chintz and three-piece suite living room of most brits though



Chintz?  Britz?  My lounge is very modern, very minimalist but there would be zero chance of me putting that setup in it even if I could afford it.

Looks OK for an ultra modern cold industrial style office but even then I would prefer something much sleeker 

Of all that lot I would probably only want the tank.  The filter would be inside the cabinet unseen and I can't imagine the ADA filter performs better (maybe not even as well) as an Eheim and the CO2 would be hidden inside too 

Good video though and I do like ADG's aesthetic feel to their scaping, nice clear crisp (may I say the current british style) effect, however their rock placement looks a bit like a pattern in that one 

Andy


----------



## flyingfish (12 Jul 2011)

Whens the next one out?


----------

